# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द लेखक तथा उनकी कहानियाँ >  लपटें ( चित्रा मुदगल )

## sajan love

*लपटें
चित्रा मुदगल*

----------


## sajan love

वे अपनी खोली के भीतर सहमे हुए से बैठे थे। कुछ देर पहले ही उन्होंने नाश्ते में पोहा खाया था और इस वक्त चाय के गर्म घूँटों के साथ वे एक अजीब किस्म की देह निचोडती-सी अनमनाहट घूँट रहे थे।
वे, यानी पति-पत्नी, दो जुडवाँ लडकियाँ। बडा बेटा बब्बू तडके ही किसी मित्र के घर ऍंधेरी निकल गया है। मित्र और वह दोनों ही पी.एम.टी. की तैयारी कर रहे हैं और भविष्य में डॉक्टर बनने के सपने देख रहे हैं। वैसे तो इस छोटे से घर में तीसरी कक्षा का सामान्य विद्यार्थी मुनुवा यानि राजकिशोर यादव को भी होना चाहिए था और अगर वह इस समय जीवित होता तो पूरी तरह पास न होकर भी प्रमोटेड होकर चौथी कक्षा का विद्यार्थी होता। वह जीवित क्याें नहीं है यह बात उसके घरवालों के लिए अनहोनी-सी दारुण घटना है। लेकिन वर्तमान अराजक सामाजिक परिवेश को देखते हुए अन्य लोगों के लिए अति सामान्य-सी बात! साम्प्रदायिक दंगों में अकसर तो बहुतों के पूरे के पूरे कौटुम्बीयजन समाप्त हो जाते हैं। पुरखों को कोई पानी देने वाला भी नहीं बचता। इस परिवार में कम से कम डॉक्टर बनने का सपना देखने वाला एक युवा पुत्र तो है ही जो अपने पुरखों को कभी प्यासा नहीं रहने देगा!
लडकियों का मन हो रहा कि वे अपनी चाली की अन्य सहेलियों के साथ उनमें से किसी भी एक की खोली के सामने वाले बराण्डे में खडी होकर बाहर चल रही सरगर्मी के ताप से भीतर जम रही उदासी और निच्चाटपने को कौतूहल में पिघला लें, किन्तु माँ की डपटन ने उन्हें जगह पर से हिलने नहीं दिया- 'भूल गयी अपने मुनुवा को, बडा पत्थर कलेजा है तुम लोगों का!

----------


## sajan love

लडकियों ने डपटन का प्रतिवाद फर्श को क्षणांश घूरते हुए मन-ही-मन किया कि तुम भी विचित्र हो माँ! किन लोगों को किनके साथ जोडकर आशंकित हो रही हो! नेताजी का सम्बोधन सुनने जितने लोग जुडे हैं, वे अपने ही तो पडोसी हैं- वे तो नहीं! लेकिन प्रत्यक्ष में लडकियाँ मुँह नहीं खोल पायीं।
उनकी चाली लम्बी चाली थी। पैंतीस, छत्तीस साल पुरानी। मलाड पश्चिम के इलाके मालवानी नम्बर एक में।
चाली के दाहिने अंतिम सिरे पर, पण्ढरपुरी तम्बाकू की छोटी-सी थोक दुकान के मालिक अगाशे साहब की खोली थी। उनकी खोली के सामने वाले बराण्डे की खुली जगह में, जिसे मुम्बई के लिहाज से खुली ही माना जाएगा- आसपास की चालियों के बाशिन्दे उमडे खचाखच भरे हुए थे। इतवार का दिन था। सुबह के ग्यारह बज रहे थे। अन्य किसी रोज इत्मीनान से भरी इतनी भीड जुड नहीं सकती थी।
भीड की गोलबन्दी के बीचों-बीच पैजामा, कुर्ता, सदरी और सिर पर गाँधी टोपी धारण किए हुए नेता-नुमा व्यक्ति, भीड को लगभग ललकारते हुए से सम्बोधित कर रहे थे।- 'ये जागा (जमीन) किसकी? ये ऽऽ जागा किसकी? कुछ देर रुककर उन्होंने अपनी ललकार का असर प्रभाव में आकण्ठ डूबे लोगों के दिमाग में कील-सा पर्याप्त ठुकने दिया। फिर जैसे उनके समवेत उत्तर को स्वयं शब्द देते हुए से बोले- 'हमारी न! हमारे बाप-दादों की न! अपनी ही धरती पर हम लोग उपेक्षित हो रहे हैं, भेदभाव का शिकार हो रहे हैं- क्यों? उनकी चीते-सी चौकन्नी नजर फिर से भीड के चेहरे पर सुलग आयी उत्तेजना टटोलने दौडी- 'अपनी ही धरती पर हम अन्य प्रान्तवासियों से शासित, शोषित हो रहे- क्यों? बाहरवाले हमारे सोने के अण्डे जनने वाली मुर्गी सदृश्य महानगर में बाढ के पानी से फैल गये हैं और पूरे नगर में सडाँध फैला रहे हैं। बरसों बरस पहले रोजी रोटी की तलाश में आये थे ये 'बाहर के लोग, आज हमारे घर में करोडपति व्यवसायी, बडे-बडे अफसर, सिनेमा सुपर स्टार, दुकानदार, ठेकेदार बने हुए बैठे हैं और... वे फिर टोहने रुके। उत्तेजना को आक्रोश की लपटों में पूर्णरूपेण बदलते देख हुंकारते हुए से आगे बोले- 'हमारी जात-बिरादरी के लोग अपनी ही जागा पे बेरोजगार हो कुली, कबाडी, क्लर्क बने इनकी चाकरी पर मजबूर हैं- क्यों? यह सब केन्द्र की राजनीति है। हमारे लोगों को मजबूर और अशक्त बनाए रखने की। लेकिन अब हम उन्हें सावधान करना चाहते हैं कि अब हमारी जागा पर हमारी राजनीति चलेगी, उनकी नहीं। हम नपुंसक नहीं हैं। अपने हितों को अब हम और तिरस्कृत होता नहीं देख सकते! अपनी जात-बिरादरी के लोगों की हित-चिन्तना की खातिर, उनके अधिकारों के संरक्षण की खाति हमने अपनी पार्टी गठित की है, 'लोक सेना! तालियों की तुमुल ध्वनि के बीच नेता के निश्चय का स्वागत हुआ।

----------


## sajan love

आखिरी हाथ की ताली की ताल पूरी होने तक नेता महोदय मुग्धावस्था में ही रहे। सन्नाटा खिंचते ही उन्होंने दहाड लगायी- 'अमची मुम्बई, अमचे माणस यही 'लोक सेना का आवाहन है। मुम्बई पर अपनी पार्टी की विजय- पताका फहराकर हम सम्पूर्ण महाराष्ट्र को अपना लक्ष्य बनाएँगे। अलख जगाएँगे!
नेताजी ने भीड से वादा किया कि उनकी पार्टी के सत्ता में आते ही 'हमारी जात-बिरादरी के लोग रोजगार में आरक्षित होंगे। वे व्यवसाय की सुविधाएँ पाएँगे। उच्च पद उनके लिए सुलभ होंगे। ऊँची अट्टालिकाओं में वे बसेंगे। सिनेमा के पर्दे पर नायक-नायिका होंगे, तकनीशियन होंगे। इन समस्त लक्ष्यों की पूर्ति के लिए वे सर्व-प्रथम 'लोक सेना के सदस्य बनें। पार्टी के विकास के लिए दिल खोलकर चन्दा दें। 'लोक सेना उनकी पार्टी है। किसी की ट्टटू नहीं।
नेताजी के आह्वान पर लोगों ने अपनी जेबें टटोलीं। मगर नेताजी ने उन्हें बरज दिया कि सभास्थल पर वे चन्दा नहीं स्वीकार करेंगे। वे जात-बिरादरी की प्रत्येक देहरी पर स्वयं याचक की भाँति उपस्थित होंगे और बूँद-बूँद से 'लोक सेना का घडा भरेंगे। जैसी जिसकी सामर्थ्य हो। कोई सीमा बाध्यता नहीं। स्वयं प्रेरित होइए और दिल खोलकर चन्दे के लिए आगे आइए!

----------


## sajan love

महासागर की उत्ताल क्षुब्ध लहरों को चीरती हुई डोंगी की भाँति भीड के जयघोष को चीरते हुए शहीदी मुद्रा ओढे नेताजी अगाशे साहब की खोली के समक्ष जा पहुँचे। संयोजित कार्यक्रम को स्वयं प्रेरित होने का रंग पहनाते हुए अगाशे साहब की कृतकृत्य होती पत्नी ने देहरी पर तिलक कर उनकी आरती उतारी और चरणों में झुक गयीं। अगाशे साहब ने उन्हें ससम्मान कुर्सी पर बिठाया और गले में रूमाल लहराये उनके अंगरक्षकों को घर में धँसने की जगह बनायी।
खिडकी के पर्दे खींचकर लोगों के चेहरों को नहीं, सिर्फ उनकी ऑंखों को भीतर की झाँकी झाँक पाने भर का डौल प्रदान किया गया। खिडकी पर ढेरों ऑंखें एक दूसरे पर सवार हो धक्का-मुक्की करने लगीं कि अगाशे साहब की खोली की दीवारों के ढहने का ऍंदेशा हो आया।
कार्यक्रम चरमोत्कर्ष की ओर बढा। अगाशे साहब की पत्नी एक पल के लिए भीतर गयीं। लौटीं तो उनकी दोनों ऍंजुरियाँ गहनाें से लबालब भरी हुई थीं। इष्ट के चरणों में श्रध्दा-सुमन समर्पित करती हुई भक्तिन सदृश्य उन्होंने नेताजी के चरणों में गहने अर्पित कर दिए। तालियों की तुमुल गडगडाहट में लोगों के कान नहीं बल्कि ऑंखें फट पडीं। गद्गद नेताजी की दाहिनी हथेली आशीष देती हुई तथागतीय मुद्रा में तन गयी। काफी मनुहार के बाद जलपान का आग्रह उन्होंने अगाशे साहब की पत्नी के हाथों एक गिलास 'गौरस भर पीकर रखा और कुर्सी से उठ दिये।

----------


## sajan love

उनके कुर्सी से उठते ही गले में 'भगवा रूमाल लहराये चेलों ने एक महान ऐतिहासिक विजेता महाराज के नाम की तान भरी 'बोल ऽऽऽ की जय!!
भीड के गले की नसें तनने लगीं।
जन-जागरण का यह अनुष्ठान नेताजी ने चाली की प्रत्येक खोली में दुहराया। छूट गया सिर्फ उनका मकान उर्फ रघुनन्दन यादव उर्फ दूधवाले भैया की खोली! सैंकडों जोडी पाँवों की आहटें जयघोष से आलोडित होती उनकी खोली का बरामदा उतर गयीं। वे भीतर बैठे साँसें रोके हुए दरवाजे पर किसी दस्तक की प्रतीक्षा करते रहे...
खिडकी के पल्ले की ओट से दूधवाले भैया की पत्नी ने, उनकी जुडवाँ बेटियों ने नेताजी के काफिले को शेगडे चाली की ओर मदमस्त हाथी की चाल से बढते देखा।
सहमे स्वर में वे पति से बोली, 'चन्दे की खातिर हमारा घर काहे छोड दिये नेताजी?
जवाब तुनकी हुई एक बेटी ने दिया, 'सारी चाली नेताजी के स्वागत में इकट्ठी हुई। बप्पा काहे नहीं गए?
'चुप्प रह! छोड दिए तो छोड दिए। चन्दा बचा हमारा। प्रतिक्रिया में बाप गुर्राए।
'झूठ काहे बोल रहे... नहीं गये पार्टीबाजी के चक्कर में... नहीं जानते कि दूसरों की भूमि पर अपनी राजनीति नहीं चलेगी, पत्नी ने भीतर की गाँठ खोली।
'सोऽऽ? लगातार संकीर्णता भरी नारेबाजी सुनकर क्षुब्ध पति ने उन्हें घुडका- 'लोकतन्त्र है। जो चाहे जहाँ खडा रहे, तुम काहे बेवजह खोपडी खपा रहीं?
'खोपडी सही सलामत है सो खपा रहे हैं, खोपडी न रहेगी तो खपाएँगे खाक!
'तुम्हारे वेद-वाक्यों का मतलब? मतलब खूब समझते हुए भी पति ने अनजान बनने की कोशिश की।
'मतलब बहुत भयानक है। चाली के सभी खोली वालों ने नेताजी की पैलगी की। सबै की खोली से समायी भर चन्दा उगाहा गया। दिया उगाहा एकै। तुमहारी खोली छोडने का मतलब? मतलब तुम हो गये नक्की बिरादरी बाहर!

----------


## sajan love

औ, हमने बिटियन को बाहर जाने से बरजा था। भीड देखते ही जानें कहाँ घबराहट-सी होने लगती है। न जाने कब पैंतरा बदल, उन्मादी हो उठे। पर तुम काहे घर घुसे बैठे रहे?
'मर्जी क्या है तुम्हारी पति की भृकुटी चढी- 'चरचर चरचर लगी हो तब से। नाक रगडें उनके पाँवों पर जाके? इक्कीस बरस से पडोसी हैं हम मातरे साहब, अगाशे साहब के। सो कुछ नहीं लगे उनके? छोड दिए तो छोड दिए। मामला एकदम साफ हो गया कि हम उनकी जात के नहीं, देस के नहीं, धर्म से भले एक हों, होते रहें...
'अन्दर की बात समझ भी गये तो उनसे कोई फर्क नहीं पडने का! पत्नी का स्वर अनायास थर्राया।
'न पडे।
'बुध्दि से काम लो। हमारी समझ में यही आ रहा है कि तुम समय गँवाए बिना फौरन शेगडे की चलिया की ओर लपक लो और नेताजी को सादर अपनी खोली पर आने के लिए आमंन्त्रित करो...
पति ने पत्नी की बात सुनी-अनसुनी सी की।
जयघोष के निरन्तर ऊँचे होते स्वर ने पत्नी को तनिक और उद्विग्न कर दिया- 'हेठी छोडो। मामला हाथ से छूटी गोली हो गया तो फिर साधे नहीं सधने का!
अचानक सब्र खो क्षुब्ध स्वर को भरसक दबाते हुए पति तडके, 'पारसाल हुए दंगों को भूल गयीं? भूल गयीं इनका दो-मुँहा चरित्र! अपने धरम के लोगों को साम्प्रदायिक ताकतों के कातिलाना हमलों से बचाने की आड में इनकी पार्टी में शामिल गुण्डों ने उन्हीं पर नहीं, हम लोगों पर भी कम खुन्नस नहीं उतारी। नहीं लूट ली दुकानें? नहीं फूँके तबेले?
पति का गोल मूँछों भरा चेहरा वितृष्णा से डरावना हो आया। औरत जात अखबार पढै तो जानें इनकी पोल पट्टी! इनके छदम! विधान सभा में उत्तर भारतीय विधायकों ने इनके जुल्मों के खिलाफ हंगामा खडा कर दिया तो अपनी जाति के उध्दारक यही नेताजी भारी भरकम शब्दों में अपने गुण्डों की वकालत करने पर उतर आए, कि आत्मरक्षा के लिए किए गए प्रतिवाद स्वरूप सम्भव है कि संयोगवश कोई लपट तबेले, दुकानों तक पहुँच गयी हो। बल्कि हमारी पार्टी, हमारे कार्यकर्ता न होते तो इनके तबेले, दुकानें ही न फुँके होते- घर भी फुँक गए होते। विधायकों ने तर्क किया कि संयोग एक खास वर्ग, जाति के लोगों के साथ ही क्यों घटा तो पलटकर उन्होंने उत्तर भारतीय विधायकों को फटकारा कि वे तिल का ताड बनाकर जातीय साम्प्रदायिकता की ऑंच पर अपनी रोटी सेंकने की कोशिश कर रहे हैं...

----------


## sajan love

दु:स्मृतियों से भरा बीत गया कल कहीं रीतता है...!
उनकी करक की छटपटाहट पत्नी की टकटकी में आर्द्र होने लगी- 'सोई तो हम कह रहे, ऐसा फिर नहीं हो सकता? हो सकता है नहीं बल्कि शर्तियाँ होगा...
आर्द्रता को कण्ठ में ही घूँटा पत्नी ने। बेबस खिन्नता फुंकार छोडती-सी करेजे को मथ गयी।
उनके लोगों ने कभी इस धरती को पराया समझा! कम सेवा टहल की इस माया नगरी की! कमा कर गाँव-घर पठवाते रहे तो अपना ही आधा पेट काटकर न! डाकेजनीं की किसी की सम्पत्ति पर? खाने-कमाने की नीयत से घर-बार त्याग बरसों-बरस पहले गुड, सतुवा बाँध निकल लिये थे उनके लोग। आज अपने ही देश में बिराने हो गये! गाँव, घर, कुटुम्बी जनों के लेखे तो वे परदेशी ही हो गये हैं। ससुर निर्मोही हो साफ कहते हैं कि बहुरिया! जो दोनों बिटियन को लेके तुम अपनी देहरी वास न करोगी तो निश्चय मानो, जात बिरादरी में इन लडकियों का ठौर ठिकाना न लगने का!
न इधर के रहे, न उधर के हुए।
लपटें
दिनमान हाडतोडी कर जितना जोडा कमाया, उनकी दखल किनारा कर लगनपूर्वक गाँव बैठे ससुर की झोली भरते रहे- कोई एहसान मानता है? जमब अपने ही लगे सगे किये दिये का एहसान नहीं मानते तो ये लोग तो फिर पराये ही ठहरे! इनकी भूख-प्यास बिना कुछ उगाडे शान्त नहीं होने की! फिर जब इन्हीं के बीच रहकर जीना-मरना हुआ तो उसका ब्याज-दण्ड हँसी-खुशी झेल लेने में कैसी हील-हुज्जत!

----------


## sajan love

पत्नी की चुप्पी पति को खली।
पत्नी बडी बुरी आदत है। कोई बात मन में आ जाये या बैठ जाए तो अन्य दिशा में सोच ही नहीं पाती।
'बोल नहीं रही?
'चित्त ठिकाने नहीं तुम्हारी नासमझी के चलते।
हमें लूट पकी पकायी खिचडी हजम कर पाना फिलहाल इनके लिए इतना आसान नहीं। पति ने हाथ उठाकर झटका- 'हमने भी इस शहर की ईंटों पर पलस्तर चढाया है...
'मुकाबले से ये चुप बैठ जाएँगे? हिसाब चुकते हो जाएँगे? उनके हिसाब चुकते हो गये इस देश-समाज में जिनके दोनों ओर से सैकडों मुकाबले हो चुके हैं और अब तक हो रहे हैं?
'हमने कौन चूडी पहन रखी हैं और क्यों दबें हम!
'भैंस दुहते दुहते तुम्हारी अकिल (अक्ल) ठुस्स हो गयी है। तनिक दिमाग से काम लो। जल में रहकर मगरमच्छ से बैर उचित नहीं।
'फालतू धौंस पट्टी में आ रहीं। न्याय, व्यवस्था, कानून कोई मायने नहीं रखते?

----------


## sajan love

मुनुआ का न्याय मिल गया? जिसकी लाठी उसकी भैंस, तबेले के मालिक होके भी नहीं बूझ पाये इस महामन्त्र को! कानून और क्या कहते हो- व्यवस्था में तो इन्हीं की जात-बिरादरी के लोग भरे हुए हैं और अब जैसा हम समझ पा रहे हैं, बेरोजगार निठल्ले ही नहीं-पढे लिखे भी इनके पक्षधर हो रहे हैं...
पति ने टोका तमककर- 'बलबलाते भर नहीं हम। सब तैयारियाँ चल रही हैं। विधान सभा चुनाव में हमारे अधिक-से-अधिक प्रतिनिधि खडे हो रहे हैं...
'बस-बस मिल गया बहुमत! मौका पडने पर उनके सूप की राई होते बेर नहीं लगती। आ गये विपदा में तुम्हारी रक्षा को वे...
'तुम्हारे ये नेताजी आएँगे?
'नेताजी नहीं आएँगे। आएँगे काम पडोसी। उनके अनुयायी। सोई कह रही ँ, फौरन उठ जाओ और अपने दरवाजे पर लग गया खूनी ठप्पा पँछवा लो!

----------


## sajan love

पति के भीतर अचानक जनमे असमंजस को अगले ही पल नकद कर लेने के ध्येय से पुन: ललकारा उन्होंने- 'जयघोष से हमें अनुमान हो रहा कि नेताजी की सवारी इस बकत शेगडे चाली की बसन्ती ताई के ठियाँ पहुँची हुई है...
दुविधा से उबर नहीं पाये पति। पडोसीबेवकूफ नहीं ठहरे। नेताजी को अपने ठियाँ आमन्त्रित करने आया देखकर सोचेंगे नहीं कि अब तक कहाँ सोये बैठे थे रघुनाथ यादवजी उर्फ दूधवाले भैयाजी! नगाडे किसी और मुहल्ले में तो बज नहीं रहे थे!
चतुर पत्नी ने दुविधा भाँप ली।
मुक्ति को आगे आयी कि नि:संकोच अगाशे साहब से कह देना कि दो-एक भैंसियों की तबीयत अचानक बिगड गयी थी सो दुहाई के बाद तुम्हें तबेले में ही रात काटनी पडी। अभी-अभी घर लौटा तो घर घुसते ही खबर लगी कि नेताजी तुम्हारी कुटिया बिना पवित्र किये हुए ही आगे बढ दिये हैं। तो भैया तुम उलटे पाँव पलट लिये। वैसे भी भोर से तुम मूस-से घर घुस्सू हुए पडे हुए हो। किसी ने तुम्हें देखा थोडे ही है कि तुम खोली पर मौजूद हो कि नहीं।

----------


## sajan love

ऊहापोह तनिक दरकी। अनमने-से कुर्सी छोड उठ खडे हुए और खूँटी पर टँगा कुर्ता उतारकर गले में डालते हुए पत्नी की ओर उन्मुख हुए- 'अपने निर्णय पर एक बार फिर से विचार कर लो, नेताजी को खोली में आमन्त्रित करने का मतलब समझती हो ना!
'खूब सोच विचार लिया है। हम भी उन्हें चंदा देंगे। उनकी जात-बिरादरी वालों से अधिक देंगे। पत्नी का स्वर दृढ हो आया।
दरवाजे की कुण्डी खोलते हुए से वे पलटे- 'बहबूदी न झाडो, चन्दे की रकम आएगी कहाँ से?
'उसका भी इन्तजाम है।
उन्होंने अविश्वास से पत्नी की ओर देखा। दरवाजे का पल्ला नहीं खोला।
'बब्बू के डाकदरी के दाखिले के लिए जो बाइस हजार रुपए जुगाडकर कल बैंक में डालने के लिए रखवा गये थे तुम- रोक लिये थे हमने। चन्दे में वहीं दे दो!
'दिमाग तो नहीं चल गया तुम्हारा? पलटकर वे पत्नी की सीध में हो गये।
'दाखिले के लिए चिन्तित मत होओ। मौके पर हम अपने ये चार ठौ चूडियाँ बेच देंगे। पाँच तोले की हैं!
वे क्रोध से भरे कुछ कहने को हुए कि पत्नी ने बोलने नहीं दिया। उनकी आवाज भावावेश में काँपती-सी हो आयी- 'जान है तो जहान है, पैसों का क्या, कमा लोगे। बाल-बच्चों की जान कमा सकते हो? बोलो? ठीक से कहते नहीं बना। गला एकदम भर्रा आया उसका।

----------


## sajan love

जुडवाँ बेटियाँ अधीर हो माँ के निकट खिंच आयीं- 'तुम इतनी परेशान क्यों हो रही हो माँ! एक ने हैरानी से सवाल किया।
उत्तर में उसके कण्ठ से आर्तनाद फूट पडा। जिसे फौरन उसने मुँह में ऑंचल ठूँसकर रोका। एक लम्बी हुचकी खींचते हुए फुसफुसायी- 'मुनुआ को उन लोगों ने लपटों में नहीं झोंका... जहरा चूडीवाली बता रही थी कि रोजे का समय चल रहा मेरा। झूठ नहीं बोलूँगी भाभी साहब! हमने अपनी नंगी ऑंखों से शेट्टी टी.वी. वाले की दुकान लूटने के बाद सत्तार चाली के छोकरों को मुनुआ को दबोच लपटों में झोंकते देखा है... सत्तार चालीवाले पारसाल इन्हीं की पार्टी के लिए चन्दा माँगने नहीं आए थे!
खोली की दीवारों पर सन्नाटा रेंग गया....
वे यानि रघुनन्दन यादव ऊर्फ मुम्बई के दूधवाले भैया जी अपनी जगह पर पत्थर की मूरत हो गये। एक बेटी ने माँ के इशारे पर रसोई से गिलास भर पानी लाकर दिया, मगर वे घूँट नहीं भर पाये।
अचानक दरवाजे का पल्ला खोल वे बिना पीछे मुडे, पत्नी से बोले, 'तुम नेताजी की अगवानी की तैयारी करो फटाफट... शेगडे की चाली से हम उनके काफिलों को अपनी खोली की ओर मोडते हैं...

समाप्त

----------

